# manual galley pumps



## floatsome (Jul 5, 2008)

Moved down from big powerboat with electric freshwater system to smaller sailboat with manual galley and head pumps that need replacing. What is the accumulated wisdom about lever pumps at the sink versus more expensive foot pumps like the Whale Gusher Galley?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The foot pumps are far easier to use... since you have both your hands free...

Also, if you're going to be cruising at all and anchoring out, I would highly recommend fitting a raw water faucet at the galley sink. This allows you to rinse and wash the dishes in raw water, from outside the boat, and then just do a quick rinse in fresh water from the tank, helping you conserve your fresh water supply.


----------



## lshick (Apr 24, 2009)

Second all that.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

You can have what I'll have, which is a dual system (actually a three-parter, if you include a seawater tap). This is pressure water, hot and cold, on demand, from a FloJet or similar set-up, and then a separately piped foot-pump for low volume, no-amp passagemaking or anytime you are off the dock. 

An adjunct to this is a proper manifold to isolate both "services".

It demands planning and a somewhat crowded sink, but it's all much easier than buying a watermaker.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Valiente said:


> You can have what I'll have, which is a dual system (actually a three-parter, if you include a seawater tap). This is pressure water, hot and cold, on demand, from a FloJet or similar set-up, and then a separately piped foot-pump for low volume, no-amp passagemaking or anytime you are off the dock.
> 
> An adjunct to this is a proper manifold to isolate both "services".
> 
> It demands planning and a somewhat crowded sink, but it's all much easier than buying a watermaker.


Marc,
What foot pump did you instal ? We've got the Whale Gusher type but man I am sick of stubbing my toe on the damn things.

Three way system has to be the go. When power and water are easily available why muck around with the manual pumps. Different story when you are away from running water and plenty of juice.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We have both pressurized water and dual foot pumps. Even when we use the fresh water at the galley, most of the time it is with a controlled foot pump which conserves it better. I agree with the "Dog" here,. you want both hands free.

Dave


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

I have a pressure system working off a manifold (all 3 tanks in and one line out). Then I have a small hand pump on top which needs to be shut off when not in use. The third is a foot pump for salt water which wasn't working when I got the boat, isn't working now and when I get the time I'll remove it and toss it. I have no interest in salt water in the galley. I only use it to flush the heads and cool the engines.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

tdw said:


> Marc,
> What foot pump did you instal ? We've got the Whale Gusher type but man I am sick of stubbing my toe on the damn things.
> 
> Three way system has to be the go. When power and water are easily available why muck around with the manual pumps. Different story when you are away from running water and plenty of juice.


I haven't bought them yet, but I will likely get the Whale Gusher. I have them on the previous boat and I find them well made and easy to service. The only issue is that you have to make sure they are as solidly mounted as possible, as they can work free. The choices here include strapping it from above or making a sort of cushioned chock for it from below to reduce the flexing that will eventually wear the pump body mount holes or muck up the cabinetry. It's quite possible at sea to be pumping when the boat takes a lurch, causing one to stomp that footpad heavily. This will stress the whole unit.

I know the stubbing problem, but here's an idea (dependent of course on the thickness of your galley or head cabinetry): Mount the pump on shims or thin blocks that put the lever back about an inch, and mount it slightly higher for the fullest possible "throw".

You may have to make the "slot" slightly higher, but at the end of the day, you have a foot lever less "proud" of the cabinetry and you retain the functionality of a full lever throw. You have to point your toe more, but everything's a compromise.

If all this seems too much trouble, put a slit in an old green tennis ball and hang it off the footpad of the pump lever. It's now a bigger, softer, more visible "target" and the ball fuzz gets mucky, not the footpad. If you think it looks stupid, remove them when guests are aboard, and they'll marvel at your clean galley absent last week's fish gutting debris ground into the pump pad's treads.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

I just replaced my Whale Gusher galley pump. The new one did not come with any documentation. Just curious at what interval people service them and what they do.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

Personally I would install a small eletric pump with a momentary 'on' foot switch.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

More work and far more likely to fail.  More expensive too.


timebandit said:


> Personally I would install a small eletric pump with a momentary 'on' foot switch.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

I was thinking of something like this--
has a rebuild kit to but for this price you could just keep a spare--
It would also supply water to the head so you would not need another foot pump there--

Jabsco Par-Max 1 Manual Water Pressure Pump - Jabsco Pressure Pumps


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

yeah, but if you have a foot switch at the head, won't it be pumping water out at the galley at the same time, unless you go for the more expensive pressure water type faucets, in which case you might just as well have a full pressure system in any case, and not bother with installing the switches....



timebandit said:


> I was thinking of something like this--
> has a rebuild kit to but for this price you could just keep a spare--
> It would also supply water to the head so you would not need another foot pump there--
> 
> Jabsco Par-Max 1 Manual Water Pressure Pump - Jabsco Pressure Pumps


----------



## Skipper Joe (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone ever hooked a whale gusher up to a sprayer?


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

my boat has combo faucets if the pump is on turn the knob makes the water come out, if the pump is off you unscrew the knob and it becomes a manual pump. i dont know how well they work as manual pumps as a put a new pump on board, it only draws 3 amps when running and has a pressure switch.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

Yep, you are right about that--oops 



sailingdog said:


> yeah, but if you have a foot switch at the head, won't it be pumping water out at the galley at the same time, unless you go for the more expensive pressure water type faucets, in which case you might just as well have a full pressure system in any case, and not bother with installing the switches....


----------

